# BookRaid -- New Promotion Service



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey kboards,

A friend and I have started a new ebook newsletter promotion service called BookRaid, and we're doing a beta launch basically, where we're pretty sure we have all the bugs fixed, and now we're ready to start letting authors submit books (and find the rest of the bugs for us!).

I'm guessing most of you know how a service like ours works by now, but just in case you don't... You have a book that's going to be free or discounted in the near future, and you want to get as many eyeballs on it as possible. You submit said book to us, and we of course approve it because it's a totally awesome book, and on the day you've requested we include your book in the daily newsletter email we send out to all the readers that have signed up to recieve our newsletter emails. You get sales / free downloads, the readers get a great discount, and we get a little $$$ from you. Everybody wins!

Our only real requirements for submissions are that they be at least 120 pages for fiction (less for other categories) and discounted by 50% or more. There's no minimum requirement for number of reviews or review average.

Since we're just getting started our email list is relatively small, so don't expect any bookbub-like results just yet. But if you look at the site you can probably tell that we've put a lot of work in to this (my friend and I designed and built the entire site) and we definitely plan to one day offer bookbub-like results.

And since we're just getting started we're not going to be charging anything for any books submitted in the first week at least. We also have tons of available slots, so get in now  If that makes you feel all warm and generous inside we really want to reach as many authors (and readers!) as possible, so any facebook likes or messages to author groups or whatever are very much appreciated.

Lastly, if you see anything broken, or have ideas about things we could add, we'd love to hear from you and you can reply below or email me at [email protected]

Happy book promoting!

Stu.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I've submitted a scifi book that's on free promo at the beginning of April. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## eeisherwood (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. If you don't mind me asking, I know there are over 200 sites doing the exact same thing (I keep a list in my sig), why were you guys inspired to try this? You must be pretty brave.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

NOTE: This is not a reflection on this service, but ...

Authors make sure you use a unique and new username and password for this site (and any that require it). Remember BookJuice.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Not sure if a pirate is the best mascot for book discount type site.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

eeisherwood said:


> Thanks for posting this. If you don't mind me asking, I know there are over 200 sites doing the exact same thing (I keep a list in my sig), why were you guys inspired to try this? You must be pretty brave.


I've done some self-publishing in the past and used some of those other sites. I'm also a web developer though, and those other sites leave a lot to be desired from a web development perspective, but they still make lots of money! Which means there's an opportunity for someone to do it better than them  We also have a few really great features in mind that we'll be adding in the future that, as far as I know, none of those other sites have. And I'm not talking about small little things either... But for now ya, we're pretty similar to the other sites out there. Also we would love to be added to your promo sites list 



The Dancing Squirrel said:


> I filled out the form and submitted a book. Submission was immediately refused, and I was told to sign in to try again. System refuses to recognize my email and password.


Could you possibly copy / paste the error that you get?



Monique said:


> NOTE: This is not a reflection on this service, but ...
> 
> Authors make sure you use a unique and new username and password for this site (and any that require it). Remember BookJuice.


Yes, definitely do not ever reuse passwords! All our user's passwords are hashed (they look like long strings of random characters) so that not even we, the site admins, can see what they are, but regardless don't reuse passwords. Check out an app like Last Pass if you want to get serious about password security.



Alan Petersen said:


> Not sure if a pirate is the best mascot for book discount type site.


You're the second person to wonder about our beloved pirate mascot! We were going for a theme... book _raid_, pirates go on _raids_. I guess we never really considered book piracy. *sigh* well maybe we'll have to come up with a new mascot.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*************


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Good points, Phoenix. I wouldn't sign-up either.

What is the benefit of having an account for the author? Is it necessary?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The Dancing Squirrel said:


> I don't know if there's any benefit, but you can't submit a book for promotion without an account, so it is necessary.


Yes, I meant necessary from the standpoint of do they have to require it? What's to gain?


----------



## A. N. Other Author (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm giving it a go with a free promo for next weekend.


----------



## Lysandra_Lorde (Mar 6, 2016)

Cool, I gave a submission a try.


----------



## eeisherwood (Mar 1, 2016)

This has nothing to do with BookRaid, but authors if you have the ability to create one-off email addresses (you own your own domain) you can create a unique email for each new service you use. For example if I wanted to do so I could create an email address called [email protected] when I sign up and have that email redirect email back to my main address. That happens behind the scenes.

Benefits:
Takes about 30 seconds to set up.
You can see exactly what a site does with your email address. If spam from other sites comes to my (insert promo site here) forwarder, I'd know they sold it.
You can filter email based on where it's coming from easily. This is for sites you need to use, but that spam you incessantly. 
You can remove the redirect if you can't get off their mailing list.

Again, this has nothing to do with BookRaid, just general helpful information for authors. I do this because I like to know who sells my information.  I also like to keep my main author email clear of spam.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

eeisherwood said:


> This has nothing to do with BookRaid, but authors if you have the ability to create one-off email addresses (you own your own domain) you can create a unique email for each new service you use. For example if I wanted to do so I could create an email address called [email protected] when I sign up and have that email redirect email back to my main address. That happens behind the scenes.
> 
> Benefits:
> Takes about 30 seconds to set up.
> ...


Good practice. I do this with gmail for each list I sign up and it's easy as pie.

An FYI for Gmail users, you can do that by adding a "+" and text after your username. Example: [email protected] will be delivered to [email protected] so you can enter: [email protected], [email protected] and they will all be delivered to your main address [email protected] without having to setup anything else up. It's already setup to work.

https://support.google.com/mail/answer/12096?hl=en


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

The Dancing Squirrel said:


> This is the one I get when I try to log in: *Invalid email or password.*
> 
> I'm not in the mood to spend another ten minutes filling out a submission so I can get the guaranteed error message for that. Maybe when I'm feeling cheerier?


Ya I would need the error msg from the submission. No worries, if you try again and get the same error let me know!



Monique said:


> Yes, I meant necessary from the standpoint of do they have to require it? What's to gain?


So there are a bunch of reasons to have an account, rather than just submitting books, like with most other promo sites. For example, you can log in and edit the book you've submitted (as long as we haven't yet approved it). You can also resubmit a book to us without having to fill out all the book info again. Submitting a book a second time, you just need to tell us the promo date and the pricing info, and we'll already have the book info in our database. And while it's currently still free to submit a book, when we do eventually start charging it makes things a lot more streamlined if you have an account to log in to.


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

I submitted. I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice! I just submitted one of my books because I'm running some other promos on it this week


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the submissions guys and gals - the feedback has been great so far! One quick thing, we had a lot of feedback that the description field wasn't long enough, so I've bumped that up (from 300 characters to 400). If you submitted a book but want to redo your description to add an extra hundred characters on feel free to send me an email - [email protected]


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

My ad ran on Monday and I sold 5 books at 99 cents... not bad for a site that's just started out, considering I've had similar results with sites that charge a lot for their services! Thanks, BookRaid! (and I think the pirate's kinda cute... if it's too weird to have a pirate as a mascotte maybe you should change it to a Viking... didn't they go on raids, too?)


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> An FYI for Gmail users, you can do that by adding a "+" and text after your username. Example: [email protected] will be delivered to [email protected] so you can enter: [email protected], [email protected] and they will all be delivered to your main address [email protected] without having to setup anything else up. It's already setup to work.


Unfortunately spammers also know to run a filter on gmail addresses to find/replace everything from a + to an @ with just an @ in a gmail address. It's a simple bulk edit with a regular expression.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Would love to hear everyone's sales results from using this service 

I agree, the pirate is a bad choice of a mascot for a site like this. People associate pirates with shady business...


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

I have just submitted my books, because I am having a promotion this weekend. 

I will comeback to report here after I am seeing the *spike !*

Thank you so much !!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

J. Tanner said:


> Unfortunately spammers also know to run a filter on gmail addresses to find/replace everything from a + to an @ with just an @ in a gmail address. It's a simple bulk edit with a regular expression.


 Ah, crap. Figures they'd figure out a way around it. Parasites. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PiscaPress (Jun 13, 2014)

Signed up for April. Good luck, guys!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

jenminkman said:


> My ad ran on Monday and I sold 5 books at 99 cents... not bad for a site that's just started out, considering I've had similar results with sites that charge a lot for their services! Thanks, BookRaid! (and I think the pirate's kinda cute... if it's too weird to have a pirate as a mascotte maybe you should change it to a Viking... didn't they go on raids, too?)


Finally someone that likes the pirate  A viking is a great idea though, very close to the pirate but without all the connotations. Unfortunately my partner who does all the design work is in South America, so for the time being the pirate might just be coming down.



Marie Long said:


> Would love to hear everyone's sales results from using this service


Me too! I've heard from a couple people via email of free downloads in the 30 - 100 range and sales in the ~5 range. Which isn't going to send you skyrocketing up the charts but we're also free so there's that


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay, sad day, the pirate has been taken down. RIP Pirate mascot


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

Goodbye Mr. Pirate.


----------



## PiscaPress (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi! We ran a Kindle Free Promotion, and a Kboards and Bookraid promo all in the same week for a Christian Fiction book we publish that was stagnant.

We got over 6000 free downloads!! Made it into the free 100 for three days! Way more than I expected, and we saw some follow through sales on the author's other title. Also, the day after the free promo ended, we got 22 regular price sales. 

I'm not sure how much Bookraid helped, but I'm going to keep using it, that's for sure.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a few promotions going in May and I am trying out Book Raid. I am all about free promotion these days. I'm either frugal or broke.

Or both.

I wasn't bothered by the pirate. Here in Halifax we see pirate t-shirts and a pirate ship and a pirate playground. It's a tourist thing so I am kind of immune to any baggage the pirate might be carrying.

Still, a Viking is a GREAT idea for a Book Raid mascot.


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

My Caribbean murder mystery, DEADLY EYES, is being promoted by BookRaid today. Hoping for lots of sales.


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

I just signed up!!!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

PiscaPress said:


> Hi! We ran a Kindle Free Promotion, and a Kboards and Bookraid promo all in the same week for a Christian Fiction book we publish that was stagnant.
> 
> We got over 6000 free downloads!! Made it into the free 100 for three days! Way more than I expected, and we saw some follow through sales on the author's other title. Also, the day after the free promo ended, we got 22 regular price sales.
> 
> I'm not sure how much Bookraid helped, but I'm going to keep using it, that's for sure.


Awesome to hear! We definitely can't take credit for all of that... maybe just 5999 came from us 

And thanks for all the submissions everyone, some great looking books!


----------



## Nick Younker (Apr 13, 2016)

I just signed up my novel, "Land of the Hoosier Dawn," for a Saturday promo. If it gets accepted, I will report the results back here. I am running no other promos that day and my book is discounted to $0.99 until Sunday on a KCD.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got approval for my free promo on May 8. Thanks mucho!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Great, thanks for all the submissions guys and gals -- keep them coming


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

How full are you looking for around the 8th of next month for Fantasy?


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> How full are you looking for around the 8th of next month for Fantasy?


Plenty of availability! When you submit a book you get a calendar to choose your date from, and any date that is full won't be selectable, so you'll know if a date is full or not.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I've got a BookBub, KND TOTD, several others for the week of May 9, will look into your service--every bit helps. And best wishes for success in your new venture!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Amyshojai said:


> I've got a BookBub, KND TOTD, several others for the week of May 9, will look into your service--every bit helps. And best wishes for success in your new venture!


That's a great line up of promos, hopefully we can make it a little better


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

FWIW, I think the octopus pirate is adorable! Sorry to see that he/she has been retired. Will keep your site in mind when I finish writing my trilogy and am ready to promote.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

BookRaid said:


> Plenty of availability! When you submit a book you get a calendar to choose your date from, and any date that is full won't be selectable, so you'll know if a date is full or not.


Thanks, Book Raid! I can indeed confirm to everyone that selecting the date was so simple, and much less stressful than waiting for yea-or-nay's from more established sites. There was a also plenty of dates to choose from for my genre (Fantasy). A+ first experience.


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

Sounds like an intriguing service... except my virus program and Firefox won't let me connect due to certificate issues. You may be losing other people too. 

Certificate error message: 

www.bookraid.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown. The server might not be sending the appropriate intermediate certificates. An additional root certificate may need to be imported. 

Error code: SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi, BookRaid!

I've got a book I'd like to promote with you guys, but I'm not sure if it would hit your guidelines.  It's 60 pages long, and a chapter book (which puts it younger than middle grade, but older than picture books).  Your guidelines say middle grade has to be a minimum of 80 pages.  Would my book qualify, or would it be too short for you guys?


----------



## CaseyOdell (Apr 5, 2016)

Kind of reminds me of Book Barbarian, haha. I like the pirate octopus, though I can see the point with the negative connotation. Anyways, entered! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for setting this - I'm gonna give it a try, too!


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

I just wanted to add that it's super cool that you haev the subgenre supernatural suspense since so many established book promo sites like Robin Reads, ENT, manybooks etc. don't offer this subgenre.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

No luck with a Book Raid promo for two of my Uncle Bob's Bible Camp series - but they're a tough sell anyway. They are the sort of book that generally sells to Christian readers, who generally wind up getting offended at what I have written. I've got a couple of solid sellers booked with these folks in May. I'm hoping for a better turn-around.

Still, it's a freebie gig and it didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Seshenet said:


> FWIW, I think the octopus pirate is adorable! Sorry to see that he/she has been retired. Will keep your site in mind when I finish writing my trilogy and am ready to promote.


We actually had a different pirate logo before. People seem to like the pirate octopus though 



Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Thanks, Book Raid! I can indeed confirm to everyone that selecting the date was so simple, and much less stressful than waiting for yea-or-nay's from more established sites. There was a also plenty of dates to choose from for my genre (Fantasy). A+ first experience.


Awesome to hear, we aim to make things as non-stressful as possible!



kdiem said:


> Sounds like an intriguing service... except my virus program and Firefox won't let me connect due to certificate issues. You may be losing other people too.
> 
> Certificate error message:
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know! Our certificate should be okay, but it's set to expire in a week, so maybe it's some kind of early warning? I'm not really sure, this is the first website I've done that's needed a certificate. But I'll get it updated asap and let you know when it's done. Hopefully other people aren't running in to the same issue.



UnicornEmily said:


> Hi, BookRaid!
> 
> I've got a book I'd like to promote with you guys, but I'm not sure if it would hit your guidelines. It's 60 pages long, and a chapter book (which puts it younger than middle grade, but older than picture books). Your guidelines say middle grade has to be a minimum of 80 pages. Would my book qualify, or would it be too short for you guys?


It would be too short unfortunately. We don't generally make exceptions to the page length rule. Sorry! But we do take bundles, so if you ever bundle it, send it our way.



Antara Mann said:


> I just wanted to add that it's super cool that you haev the subgenre supernatural suspense since so many established book promo sites like Robin Reads, ENT, manybooks etc. don't offer this subgenre.


Ya it seems like a popular enough genre with our readers, not sure why other's don't have it.



Steve Vernon said:


> No luck with a Book Raid promo for two of my Uncle Bob's Bible Camp series - but they're a tough sell anyway. They are the sort of book that generally sells to Christian readers, who generally wind up getting offended at what I have written. I've got a couple of solid sellers booked with these folks in May. I'm hoping for a better turn-around.
> 
> Still, it's a freebie gig and it didn't cost me a dime.


Sorry we couldn't move the needle much for you. I thought your books looked great but I kind of figured they might be a tough sell too 

And thanks for all the submissions folks! We're starting to have to book promos on alternative dates for people because the more popular genres are starting to fill up, so that's definitely a good sign


----------



## Nick Younker (Apr 13, 2016)

BookRaid fit me on the schedule and I wanted to thank them for it. My book has been a tough sell recently, so any little thing helps. Thank you guys for sending my book out.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Nick Younker said:


> BookRaid fit me on the schedule and I wanted to thank them for it. My book has been a tough sell recently, so any little thing helps. Thank you guys for sending my book out.


Happy to do it 

Also, our SSL certificate has been updated, so for kdiem and anyone else that was getting a certificate error - fingers crossed that should be fixed now.


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

It opens for me now. Thanks! Bookmarked it for after my launch.


----------



## Nick Younker (Apr 13, 2016)

BookRaid said:


> Happy to do it
> 
> Also, our SSL certificate has been updated, so for kdiem and anyone else that was getting a certificate error - fingers crossed that should be fixed now.


I will definitely be using you guys in the future!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

kdiem said:


> It opens for me now. Thanks! Bookmarked it for after my launch.


Oops must have missed this, but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

I've got a promo for Cleaver Square (Mystery, British Detective) running with BookRaid tomorrow. I'll post back with download numbers on Sunday.

EDIT: Barring any reporting lag,it looks like: 3835 total, pushing me to #54 free in the USA, and #26 in the UK.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

90daysnovel said:


> I've got a promo for Cleaver Square (Mystery, British Detective) running with BookRaid tomorrow. I'll post back with download numbers on Sunday.


I also have one tomorrow for Safety Valve (Mystery, Hard-Boiled), but since I'm using multiple sites, I can't break it down. 
Curious to see your results -- good luck!

EDIT: Three day download total is 6,043. Moved to #35 overall free, right behind you, Sean...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

I submitted my free promo to a number of places, including Book Raid. I heard back from two of them, Book Raid and eReader Obsession, with confirmation and dates. Book Raid ran on Wednesday and eReader Obsession ran on Friday. I also used Facebook and Twitter to promote the free days. Here are the results by day:

Mon, May 2, 2016: 296
Tue, May 3, 2016: 271
Wed, May 4, 2016: 92
Thu, May 5, 2016: 179
Fri, May 6, 2016: 128

Total: 966

The highest I climbed in the ranking was #433 in the Kindle Store and #12 in Crime.


----------



## Clive Mullis (Mar 24, 2016)

I tried Bookraid about a month ago. On the day I sold two, the next day two more and a trickle of one or two for the next week or so. So for me it was no money well spent! I'm just about to book another slot for my new release if they'll have me.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

Clive Mullis said:


> So for me it was no money well spent!


Yeah, it's kind of hard to beat the price.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

We just like you guys and gals way too much to charge you anything


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you very much for the promotion!  

I am just trying to reach my royalty payment threshold in order to receive my check from Amazon by end of the month.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

> We send dozens of bestselling free and deeply discounted eBooks to our readers every day.


Can you explain what this means? You send the books, or you send emails with links to books? The way it reads, you somehow send the actual book to the reader, and that makes no sense.

Other than the scroll of books that moves left or right as you move up or down the page (which seems a little weird, but I'm not a fan of things like this, so, yeah, strange), I thought the site looked nice. And I kind of like the pirate octopus. I didn't think of pirated books at all (though I guess the combined statement I quoted above along with Pirate 'Pus could make people think you're picking up books and sending them without permission).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Can you explain what this means? You send the books, or you send emails with links to books? The way it reads, you somehow send the actual book to the reader, and that makes no sense.
> 
> Other than the scroll of books that moves left or right as you move up or down the page (which seems a little weird, but I'm not a fan of things like this, so, yeah, strange), I thought the site looked nice. And I kind of like the pirate octopus. I didn't think of pirated books at all (though I guess the combined statement I quoted above along with Pirate 'Pus could make people think you're picking up books and sending them without permission).


I signed up, partly out of curiosity and partly because I like sources to learn about books. I agree, through the whole process, much of the language on the website and in the email and the popups that I got during the signup process seems to indicate we'll actually get books, but I believe that we'll just get links from other language.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff Nine (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks interesting. Just submitted Traitor's Masque... hope it moves some free copies.


----------



## Marcus Richardson (Aug 15, 2014)

In case anyone wants some more numbers, I just ran a promo last weekend on my novella False Prey (free) and a last minute submission to Book Raid netted me 388 downloads on the Saturday before Mother's Day, helping me to stay #1 in three categories over the life of the promo (almost 5 days!). I ran a couple other promos (Book Raid was in the middle but had 24 hours on either side between the others) but over all it was great! Thank you _very _much! I will be coming back to you soon.


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Marcus Richardson said:


> In case anyone wants some more numbers, I just ran a promo last weekend on my novella False Prey (free) and a last minute submission to Book Raid netted me 388 downloads on the Saturday before Mother's Day, helping me to stay #1 in three categories over the life of the promo (almost 5 days!). I ran a couple other promos (Book Raid was in the middle but had 24 hours on either side between the others) but over all it was great! Thank you _very _much! I will be coming back to you soon.


Great results! So glad you posted this! Many places need at least a week lead time. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Can you explain what this means? You send the books, or you send emails with links to books? The way it reads, you somehow send the actual book to the reader, and that makes no sense.


Just got my first email from them--standard book email newsletter with links to the books.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

I just thanked them for their free book promotion two month ago even though I got *0* sales. But this time my submission to them was declined!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Can you explain what this means? You send the books, or you send emails with links to books? The way it reads, you somehow send the actual book to the reader, and that makes no sense.
> 
> Other than the scroll of books that moves left or right as you move up or down the page (which seems a little weird, but I'm not a fan of things like this, so, yeah, strange), I thought the site looked nice. And I kind of like the pirate octopus. I didn't think of pirated books at all (though I guess the combined statement I quoted above along with Pirate 'Pus could make people think you're picking up books and sending them without permission).


I guess it could be clearer on the website but no we don't send actual e/books, just links to ebook deals on various ebook retailer websites.



Marcus Richardson said:


> In case anyone wants some more numbers, I just ran a promo last weekend on my novella False Prey (free) and a last minute submission to Book Raid netted me 388 downloads on the Saturday before Mother's Day, helping me to stay #1 in three categories over the life of the promo (almost 5 days!). I ran a couple other promos (Book Raid was in the middle but had 24 hours on either side between the others) but over all it was great! Thank you _very _much! I will be coming back to you soon.


That's awesome, thanks for the feedback Marcus 



Alvina said:


> I just thanked them for their free book promotion two month ago even though I got *0* sales. But this time my submission to them was declined!


Sorry about that Alvina, it's nothing to do with your book. I sent you an email explaining why it was turned down and inviting you to resubmit - if you didn't get it let me know!


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

I want to share my experiences as well: Bookradi featured my permafree part 1 of Alice in Sinland and I got around 270+ downloads. I am sure I got a trickle on the next day as well. In comparison, from manybooks where I paid $19 with a discount I got 400-500 downloads. 
I just submitted my whole novel, parts 1, 2&3 of Alice in Sinland as a discounted book at 99c; hopefully it will be approved!


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

I've gotten two free promotions from bookraid, with very satisfying results. Very recommended


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I've applied for a 99c sale. My permafrees are all too short.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I had a nice little bump in sales for my 99. cent romance novel, but nothing for my non-fiction book. So I will definitely use this service again for fiction, and maybe not so much for non-fiction.


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

No sales on my 99c but I got very little from a BK either  I think it's just me! If love another shot at free though and will submit again once I go wide in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Had a free promo with Bookraid a few days ago and it was great! I will definitely use them again.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Not sure if a pirate is the best mascot for book discount type site.


lol, but he's a cool pirate!


----------



## vws (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a 99c promo booked in for a few weeks time, I will report back


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Too many posts to quote -- thanks for the results reports everyone!


----------



## Jennifer Morse (Feb 7, 2016)

Lets be honest. When indie authors want to boost their sales they look for the biggest bang for the buck. A more affordable Book Bub email list power without the blind rejection policy. Book Bub is smart. For the few they accept they have tens of thousands of rejected author emails. They are now promoting a "waiting list" to get on their new paid advertisers list. $caching$. Did I saw they are smart? There are a few in the middle, KND and Butterfly. They both have about 1/4th the email list power...but growing. 

Where does BookRaid see itself? Now and potential?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a free and a 99 cent promotion - both lined up for this June. I'll let you folks know how they turn out.

And - for my two bits - no, BookRaid is NOT BookBub or KND or Butterfly or Robin Reads or any of those other promotional sites. But, for writers such as myself who are on a tight budget, little companies like BookRaid that is TRYING to grow itself bigger are a godsend. More power to them.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Jennifer Morse said:


> Lets be honest. When indie authors want to boost their sales they look for the biggest bang for the buck. A more affordable Book Bub email list power without the blind rejection policy. Book Bub is smart. For the few they accept they have tens of thousands of rejected author emails. They are now promoting a "waiting list" to get on their new paid advertisers list. $caching$. Did I saw they are smart? There are a few in the middle, KND and Butterfly. They both have about 1/4th the email list power...but growing.
> 
> Where does BookRaid see itself? Now and potential?


Well in a way, getting any bang for 0 bucks is the biggest possible bang for your buck, so I guess by that metric we're a better deal than BookBub 

Seriously though, as Steve said we're obviously not in the same ballpark as BookBub, or any of those other sites. Those sites have been around for years and we're a couple months old. In the future we definitely plan to at least be in the same ballpark as BookBub, but that's not going to happen overnight.

By the way most other lists are not anywhere near BookBub list numbers. Definitely not 1/4. BookBub has probably ~5 million subscribers, whereas KND, for example, had 36,500 subscribers as of Dec 2015.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

spellscribe said:


> No sales on my 99c but I got very little from a BK either  I think it's just me! If love another shot at free though and will submit again once I go wide in a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, I can see why -- your covers don't convey the ya fantasy genre. I think a few people told you that on Patty's FB group. I'd recommend rebranding the covers and the blurbs if necessary.


----------



## JGat45 (May 29, 2016)

You're a god sent. I literally just submitted. Here's hoping for great results.


----------



## Jennifer Morse (Feb 7, 2016)

I have one perma free we use to garner author recognition. Into the final 1/3 of the day today and BookRaid has taken Redemptions Warrior from #45 yesterday in its sub genre to  #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Fantasy  I will post again if we hit #1. We will come back about every 60-90 days and use BookRaid again. I am impressed with their reach for a new site.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

************


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback! Great to hear we're moving the needle


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Just wanted to let everyone know that BookRaid has been doing great with all the feedback, and we're going to begin charging in the very near future, so if you want to get any books in while we're still free, do it soon!


----------



## Nicholas Olivo (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it possible to book a promotion in August? I can't seem to select any date beyond July 31.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

submitting some today to help promo the comedy book week so of us are participating in a few weeks from now, but I noticed you don't have a comedy/humor category.


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

I want to add that I got 3-6 posts (estimated, had a few other free promo sites same day) from BookRaid on a 99 cent book that had some pretty mediocre performance with some of the paid sites so I think, at free, they were certainly at least as effective as BKnights if not moreso!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Nicholas Olivo said:


> Is it possible to book a promotion in August? I can't seem to select any date beyond July 31.


Sorry, we only take promotions a maximum of 30 days in advance, that's why you can't select anything beyond that date.



KL_Phelps said:


> submitting some today to help promo the comedy book week so of us are participating in a few weeks from now, but I noticed you don't have a comedy/humor category.


We wanted to start the site out with the most essential categories, and then add more categories when things really get rolling, so we don't have a comedy/humor category right now but we definitely will in the future. In the meantime you can definitely submit in another category, like General Non-Fiction if your book is non-fiction, or maybe Literary Fiction if the book is fiction.



JaclynDolamore said:


> I want to add that I got 3-6 posts (estimated, had a few other free promo sites same day) from BookRaid on a 99 cent book that had some pretty mediocre performance with some of the paid sites so I think, at free, they were certainly at least as effective as BKnights if not moreso!


That's awesome, glad to hear we could move the needle for you Jaclyn!


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you very much for promoting my Heavenly Thai Recipes on my Pre-Independence Day 99c Kindle Countdown Deal!

It was stack together with Reading Deals, Fussy Librarian and the legendary BKnight has got *52* sales so far for today.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay, some big news KBoarders... the pirate on the front page is back. As a viking. Much thanks to jenminkman for the suggestion  He looks awesome in my slightly biased opinion. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks again BookRaid!

I have just submitted my new release for 99c launching promotion.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Happy to send it out for you Alvina


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this thread. So I ran my permafree with BookRaid last month for the amazing price of $0. I stacked it with a Robin Reads, but I estimated that I got 200 extra downloads from them. When I exchanged emails with them, they said there was 140 click throughs for my book. Either way, this is comparable to what I would get from a Bknights ad, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

I just hope we can do as well for your next book Anne


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

I have submitted one of my books that is at the moment on promotion for .99 pence. It is not a countdown because they only work in US and UK and I've got lots of followers in other places. BTW, why is it that you ask for a description then tell us AFTERWARDS that there is a maximum of 400 words? Wouldn't it be easier to state that fact before we waste time filling it in?

I've seen it on other sites with the password; they ask for a password, might tell you the minimum number of letters, then reject it and tell you it needs certain characters.


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity! I've got a cozy that kind of fell by the wayside when I switched genres. I'd love to get some traction on that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Doglover said:


> I have submitted one of my books that is at the moment on promotion for .99 pence. It is not a countdown because they only work in US and UK and I've got lots of followers in other places. BTW, why is it that you ask for a description then tell us AFTERWARDS that there is a maximum of 400 words? Wouldn't it be easier to state that fact before we waste time filling it in?
> 
> I've seen it on other sites with the password; they ask for a password, might tell you the minimum number of letters, then reject it and tell you it needs certain characters.


Sorry about that, there's supposed to be a counter that tells you how many characters you've written out and how many you have left, so you know when you go over 400, but I guess it's not working at the moment. We just did a bunch of updates to the site and we broke a few things and this is likely one of them, so thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

BookRaid said:


> Happy to send it out for you Alvina


Thank you so much BookRaid!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

BookRaid has officially launched! What this means is that we are going to start charging for books that we promote. Sorry  However, we will not be charging a flat fee per book promoted like other newsletter promotion services. Rather, we will be charging a very small amount each time a reader clicks on one of our links to your book (5 cents for every click on a free book, for instance). There will be a maximum charge, so spending won't get out of control if you get a whole ton of clicks. And if we don't send you enough clicks to charge you at least $2, then your promotion will be free.

How this will work is, we will ask you for a credit card when you submit a book. Then, 3 days after the date we promoted your book we will charge you for however many clicks we sent your way. Any clicks you get after that are freebies  You can log in to your BookRaid dashboard and see how many clicks you've gotten at any time.

We think this is a lot fairer than charging a flat fee, and should make it so that our service is always a win for you, the author.

We've been working hard on this change for a good month, so if you spot any bugs please let us know!

We really hope you guys and gals enjoy the new and improved BookRaid


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Alan Petersen said:


> Good practice. I do this with gmail for each list I sign up and it's easy as pie.
> 
> An FYI for Gmail users, you can do that by adding a "+" and text after your username. Example: [email protected] will be delivered to [email protected] so you can enter: [email protected], [email protected] and they will all be delivered to your main address [email protected] without having to setup anything else up. It's already setup to work.
> 
> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/12096?hl=en


Thank you for this tip, Alan!


----------



## Lysandra_Lorde (Mar 6, 2016)

BookRaid said:


> BookRaid has officially launched! What this means is that we are going to start charging for books that we promote. Sorry  However, we will not be charging a flat fee per book promoted like other newsletter promotion services. Rather, we will be charging a very small amount each time a reader clicks on one of our links to your book (5 cents for every click on a free book, for instance). There will be a maximum charge, so spending won't get out of control if you get a whole ton of clicks. And if we don't send you enough clicks to charge you at least $2, then your promotion will be free.
> 
> How this will work is, we will ask you for a credit card when you submit a book. Then, 3 days after the date we promoted your book we will charge you for however many clicks we sent your way. Any clicks you get after that are freebies  You can log in to your BookRaid dashboard and see how many clicks you've gotten at any time.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, it's definitely a viable and fair model - not that I think flat fees are bad. Hope it becomes (lol trump) HUGE.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

BookRaid said:


> BookRaid has officially launched! What this means is that we are going to start charging for books that we promote. Sorry  However, we will not be charging a flat fee per book promoted like other newsletter promotion services. Rather, we will be charging a very small amount each time a reader clicks on one of our links to your book (5 cents for every click on a free book, for instance). There will be a maximum charge, so spending won't get out of control if you get a whole ton of clicks. And if we don't send you enough clicks to charge you at least $2, then your promotion will be free.
> 
> How this will work is, *we will ask you for a credit card when you submit a book*. Then, 3 days after the date we promoted your book we will charge you for however many clicks we sent your way. Any clicks you get after that are freebies  You can log in to your BookRaid dashboard and see how many clicks you've gotten at any time.
> 
> ...


Nope.

You need to accept PayPal.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Cherise said:


> Nope.
> 
> You need to accept PayPal.


Unfortunately we won't be adding support for paypal any time soon, but we've made the purchase form as quick and easy as possible.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

BookRaid said:


> BookRaid has officially launched! What this means is that we are going to start charging for books that we promote. Sorry  However, we will not be charging a flat fee per book promoted like other newsletter promotion services. Rather, we will be charging a very small amount each time a reader clicks on one of our links to your book (5 cents for every click on a free book, for instance). There will be a maximum charge, so spending won't get out of control if you get a whole ton of clicks. And if we don't send you enough clicks to charge you at least $2, then your promotion will be free.
> 
> How this will work is, we will ask you for a credit card when you submit a book. Then, 3 days after the date we promoted your book we will charge you for however many clicks we sent your way. Any clicks you get after that are freebies  You can log in to your BookRaid dashboard and see how many clicks you've gotten at any time.
> 
> ...


So we don't know how much we'll have to pay when we set up a promotion. Will you have a cap or is it an open-ended number? It would be good to have at least an idea of how much a promotion might cost.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Abderian said:


> So we don't know how much we'll have to pay when we set up a promotion. Will you have a cap or is it an open-ended number? It would be good to have at least an idea of how much a promotion might cost.


Yep, as mentioned above there will be a maximum charge, which is $10, but the average cost of a promotion will be somewhere around $4 or $5.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

BookRaid said:


> Yep, as mentioned above there will be a maximum charge, which is $10, but the average cost of a promotion will be somewhere around $4 or $5.


Thanks, sorry, early morning here!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

BookRaid said:


> Unfortunately we won't be adding support for paypal any time soon, but we've made the purchase form as quick and easy as possible.


I think a quick and easy purchase form is worse than a more complicated and secure one when people are entering CC information.
There's a paypal.me link that you could hook up on your site. It's very easy; I think people would feel better with just a solid charge via Paypal than a variable one that requires entering credit card information.


----------



## Coreysan (Oct 13, 2016)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> I think a quick and easy purchase form is worse than a more complicated and secure one when people are entering CC information.
> There's a paypal.me link that you could hook up on your site. It's very easy; I think people would feel better with just a solid charge via Paypal than a variable one that requires entering credit card information.


Hey all, I'm a developer at BookRaid and thought I'd chime in to address payment system concerns.

1) We use THE premiere payment system, Stripe: https://stripe.com/
Stripe is also used by Kickstarter, Shopify, Facebook, Pinterest, and thousands of other reputable companies.

2) PayPal may have a large market share, but their customer service and business tactics are truly terrible. Last year, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau (CFPB) filed a complaint against them that would have them repay $15Million in wrongful charges they issued, and $10M in fines for those actions. 
http://www.consumerfinance.gov/about-us/newsroom/cfpb-takes-action-against-paypal-for-illegally-signing-up-consumers-for-unwanted-online-credit/

3) Our site is fully https-secured, meaning traffic to-and-from our site is encrypted and private.

We take security and payments very seriously, and can assure you that our system is as airtight as any other on the internet.

Thanks


----------



## MissN (Aug 15, 2015)

Do you still send out an invoice or receipt? I'd need one to keep track of my expenses...


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

EliseNoble said:


> Do you still send out an invoice or receipt? I'd need one to keep track of my expenses...


Yep, you should get an email from us once we've charged your credit card, detailing how many clicks you got, the cost per click and how much the total charge was. You should also get an email from our credit card processor confirming the charge to your credit card.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks again BookRaid!

If I see a spike tomorrow, I'll definitely book my paid ads.


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Yay, another new ebook deal site. Love it. I already subscribed.


----------



## MichaelJSea (Jun 2, 2016)

It would be nice if you offered an LGBT category as well.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

MichaelJSea said:


> It would be nice if you offered an LGBT category as well.


Now that we've gotten this launch done, we will definitely be looking at adding more categories, and LGBT will very likely be one of them. So stay tuned!


----------



## MichaelJSea (Jun 2, 2016)

If you do it soon enough, I'll be happy to sign up.


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

For those with concerns about the payment system, I looked into Stripe and was satisfied that their security is comparable to PayPal. I'm traveling, and I didn't want to enter CC info and risk having any problems with my bank account, so I checked it out until I was sure it was safe. A search turns up authoritative sources about Stripe. I'm not a fan of giving my CC info anywhere online, especially while in a foreign country. It's also necessary to fill all of those form fields out for each transaction. I have one-click ordering set up with PayPal and Fiverr because I like to keep all the admin time-suck to a minimum. Still, I like BookRaid and the payment system looks fine overall. 

Also, the BookRaid team has been terrific to work with for many promos, so I'm happy to support them as they grow.  

As a bi author, I second the request for the LGBT category. 

Thanks for all your work, guys.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

BookRaid said:


> Now that we've gotten this launch done, we will definitely be looking at adding more categories, and LGBT will very likely be one of them. So stay tuned!


Hi

I just looked at my dashboard and it's had click info added, which is awesome, but I don't understand it. E.g. Can you explain this?

74 total clicks
300% of 23 click avg
23 + 18 + 17 + 16

What does the click average refer to, and how are the clicks broken down into four?


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stripe is a 100% legit service, founded by two Irish entrepreneurs, but based in the US. Been around for a while, just starting to get known by the wider public, but established, trustworthy, etc. 

Don't worry.


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

Just thought I would share my latest promo which included Bookraid. I made my 1st in a series free in a run up to the release date of #3. Post-Apocalyptic (non-zombie)

10/14 FKTips - 741 downloads
10/15 Freebooksy - 1360 downloads
10/16 Bookraid - 507 downloads
10/17 Book Barbarian - 1143 downloads
10/18 Facebook ad - 375 downloads

There could be some overlap from the heavy-hitters. I also got a good number of sales on book 2 and preorders on book 3.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Abderian said:


> Hi
> 
> I just looked at my dashboard and it's had click info added, which is awesome, but I don't understand it. E.g. Can you explain this?
> 
> ...


Hi Abderian,

The '23 + 18 + 17 + 16' bit is the number of clicks you got on each url attached to your book. If you click on that it will expand and explain which store link generated which number of clicks. The click average refers to the average number of clicks that other books get in your category / sale price, so you did quite a bit better than the average  As you can tell a big part of that is because you're not just exclusive to Amazon. I know the topic of sticking with Amazon vs going wide is a big one right now, and well, you can clearly see that going wide works well on BookRaid at least.


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

I didn't know about the dashboard. That's great. But when I checked, it only has the promo from August and not the one that happened last week.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

BookRaid said:


> Hi Abderian,
> 
> The '23 + 18 + 17 + 16' bit is the number of clicks you got on each url attached to your book. If you click on that it will expand and explain which store link generated which number of clicks. The click average refers to the average number of clicks that other books get in your category / sale price, so you did quite a bit better than the average  As you can tell a big part of that is because you're not just exclusive to Amazon. I know the topic of sticking with Amazon vs going wide is a big one right now, and well, you can clearly see that going wide works well on BookRaid at least.


Thanks, that's very helpful. When you say the click average refers to the average number of clicks other books in my category and sale price receive, is that the average for that day or over time?


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

BookRaid said:


> The '23 + 18 + 17 + 16' bit is the number of clicks you got on each url attached to your book.... I know the topic of sticking with Amazon vs going wide is a big one right now, and well, you can clearly see that going wide works well on BookRaid at least.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

AliceS said:


> I didn't know about the dashboard. That's great. But when I checked, it only has the promo from August and not the one that happened last week.


Hey Alice,

If you want to send me a message on here or email at [email protected] with some more information (the asin's of the books) I can get it sorted out for you.



Abderian said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful. When you say the click average refers to the average number of clicks other books in my category and sale price receive, is that the average for that day or over time?


If I remember right it's based on the last 30 days.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm scheduled for Oct. 28. I'm promoting a new release with a handful of reviews only. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey everyone, just wanted to do a little PSA...

We started out not taking line breaks in our descriptions, but changed that so that book descriptions don't get all smooshed together anymore. So if you submit something, line break away! Just, you know, don't go crazy and break our formatting please


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Big News -- BookRaid now has an affiliate rewards program! Every time you refer a reader to BookRaid, you get $0.25 off your next promotion with us. Every time you refer an author who successfully promotes a book, you get $1.00 off your next promotion. Sounds good right?  Log in to your BookRaid account to find out the details!


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

If you're looking to get your xmas season promos booked, now's the time to do it ...


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

I just signed up for a promotion.  I'm looking forward to see what the results are.  I do like the concept of paying per click.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Robert Fluegel said:


> I just signed up for a promotion. I'm looking forward to see what the results are. I do like the concept of paying per click.


I like to see what your results are as well. Last time they promoted one of my book with the result of 86 clicks, but they didn't mention any sales at all!


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Had a promotion at the end of October with BookRaid. 9 clicks   but on the bright side, I wasn't charged. My genre is PNR, btw.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Alvina said:


> I like to see what your results are as well. Last time they promoted one of my book with the result of 86 clicks, but they didn't mention any sales at all!


Due to the way Amazon operates, it's super hard for us to say how many sales anyone gets from one of our promotions. I wish we could pass on that information but it's just not possible.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Still enough time to get those last minute christmas promotions in! Only 2 slots per category per day though... don't wait too long


----------



## stillmyheart (Aug 29, 2016)

I've got one scheduled for December 20, I'm excited to see how it does


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Everyone's recovering from Christmas and looking to fill their new Kindle with discounted books, because they spent all their money on Christmas  Get your promo scheduled now!


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Bump

How is Bookraid for ya dystopian romance novels? Would like to run some promo with this service.

Anyone have results to share? They don't have to be specific to my genre.

TIA.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

I tried to submit a deal and sign up. I didn't get an error, but the form didn't seem to go through and if I try to sign in, it says user not found. 
Any ideas?


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

Romance certainly does well. Books that are not exclusive to Amazon also do really well!

Bella, if you want to PM me the email address that you used to sign up, or email it to [email protected] -- I can get it sorted out for you.


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

BookRaid said:


> Romance certainly does well. Books that are not exclusive to Amazon also do really well!
> 
> Bella, if you want to PM me the email address that you used to sign up, or email it to [email protected] -- I can get it sorted out for you.


Hi there, did you receive my request from earlier today?


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

We've been adding a bunch of new readers and promoting with us has never been better!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

I've been trying to use this service and have emailed them a few times to help with the error I'm getting. 
For some reason, regardless of which credit card I'm trying use it gets declined. 
Yes, I'm positive there's available funds - I checked, trust me, the first time it was declined I freaked, but after checking my bank saw the authorization charge from BookRaid, but it still said declined. 
Maybe one day I'll be able to try them or they might respond to my messages.


----------



## BookRaid (Mar 24, 2016)

We've more than doubled our list size in the last month! We've got fresh new eyeballs, just waiting to see your book


----------

